# Who is the person in your signtature photo?



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Tell all.....
Some interesting choices, that make wonder who they are. For the record mine is me and Steve Winwood in 1997.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Chummy from Call the Midwife. I look enough like the actress Miranda Hart, (or.... sadly, she looks like me.) 

The pic is Chummy riding a bicycle. I sell bikes for a living. Many folks think it is really me in poor clothing choices.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

kanye


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Les Paul


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Me on a houseboat on Lake Temagami.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Magilla Gorilla


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Me


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Me.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

My cat, Lucy.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Not a person but my cat, Henry. You can see a larger version here :Your pets on, in, or around music gear. | Page 5 | The Canadian Guitar Forum (guitarscanada.com) 

It's post #85.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My 3 years olds drawing that he said was me


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine is me after make up !


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Igor aka Fishka Rais from The Hilarious House of Frightenstein, dancing to the Wolfman’s golden oldies.

Wouldn’t this make a great visualization plug-in.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

scott bao, because "zapped" was the greatest enf film ever made


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Me, from 13 years ago, playing at my 50th birthday party. Really good jam session.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Scurvy: By the End, Death is a Mercy


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Me! Playing at the Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa 3 years ago.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Darkwolf from the 1983 film Fire & Ice


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Led Zeppelin drawn in the style of Peanuts.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Stick figure me working on my MTB skills that aren't working out quite so much as skills.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Hammerhands said:


> Igor aka Fishka Rais from The Hilarious House of Frightenstein, dancing to the Wolfman’s golden oldies.
> 
> Wouldn’t this make a great visualization plug-in.


That's funny. I always thought it was a cluster of grapes.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

My Collings 360 LT M


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Scurvy: By the End, Death is a Mercy
> 
> View attachment 390713


I wondered what this was... now I wish I still didn't.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Me. Probably 10 years ago... maybe more. Probably time for an update.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Ace. Always thought this was such a cool picture!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not much into role playing or alter-images. I change my avatar every once in awhile but if it's a human image, it's me.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine is Martin Landau as Rollin Hand from Mission: Impossible.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Frenchy said:


> Mine is me after make up !


"Hello my baby...!"


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

My beloved Max, who passed away this past May


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Still me, but current.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Bill the Cat. Bloom County, Outland.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> Scurvy: By the End, Death is a Mercy


Whenever I see your photo it reminds me of "The Terror" a great series about a real life lost expedition to find a route through Northern Canada to Asia. On Prime, highly recommend!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

EL34 sandwiched between 6146s.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Oh yes, my photo is of the elusive Gyrfalcon. The largest of the falcon species, found in it's natural habitat. This one was oddly raised in captivity in Japan.


----------



## TJ Ontario (Nov 28, 2021)

Myself. Posing while still astonished that I just bought a strat as my learner guitar


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Me from a music video shoot last summer.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

crann said:


> Oh yes, my photo is of the elusive Gyrfalcon. The largest of the falcon species, found in it's natural habitat. This one was oddly raised in captivity in Japan.


I just read up on this bird and watched some videos...very impressive flying skills.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My father.
Don't ever ask me about my business.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> My father.
> Don't ever ask me about my business.
> View attachment 390725


A departure from this...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> A departure from this...
> 
> View attachment 390726


ya, in truth, that was probably a much more accurate representation of me/my personality. Im not as cool dispassionate and collected as Michael. But I admire people like that. 
Like myself, RDJ walks the fine line between being a good guy and an annoying asshole...we even share the same birthday-as does Muddy Waters.
In my much younger days a girl on the street once told me i looked like RDJ. I never saw it though. Nor did i ever hear it again lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Some guy named Dave, I dunno


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

The back yard at 2321 Vineville Ave. Macon GA. Now known as The Big House Museum, this was the home base of The Allman Brothers Band from 1970 - 1973.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

ChaCha the chimp who escaped from a zoo in Japan


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Harry the Guy With the Snake On His Face (formerly of _Harry's Sex Shop_).


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Me!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I've had mine up since the lockdown for the Pandemic. 

"Still life with a guitar" By Juan Gris


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Beach house pic


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My red Strat.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Duke Nukem, aged out. From VGCats comic strip.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Duke Nukem, aged out. From VGCats comic strip.


"It's time to either kick ass or chew bubble gum, and I'm all outta bubble gum"


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yours truly, but no longer wear a headband at gigs (now a hat!)...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

keto said:


> Duke Nukem, aged out. From VGCats comic strip.


He did not age well at all!! I'd have never guessed that. Classic game.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> scott *bao*, because "zapped" was the greatest enf film ever made


I can tell you're a superfan.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> My red Strat.


Strat?


----------



## Backbeat (Jan 18, 2014)

John 5


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Me at Riff Wrath a couple years ago.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I can tell you're a superfan.


actually, willie aames had all the really good lines in that movie.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Me, with Misty


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Chummy from Call the Midwife. I look enough like the actress Miranda Hart, (or.... sadly, she looks like me.)
> 
> The pic is Chummy riding a bicycle. I sell bikes for a living. Many folks think it is really me in poor clothing choices.


I have often wondered about that pic as I worked at /visited several hospitals around (west end) London, England in the early 70s and the midwives on bikes were a common sight. 


Paul M said:


> Strat?


Just me being a smarta$$.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No avatar. No sig-file. No handle. Just my name. That's enough for me. Chacun a son gout.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

My tele and the three essentials: capo, slide, tuning fork.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I can tell you're a superfan.





cheezyridr said:


> actually, willie aames had all the really good lines in that movie.


I was actually just being an ass hat and referring to your 're-imagining' of Scott's last name.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> I was actually just being an ass hat and referring to your 're-imagining' of Scott's last name.


i caught it, i did spell it wrong, so totally fair game. but i stand by my statement about willie aames (i looked up the spelling after my last mistake) he really did have all the best lines. he delivers some of them in such a way that if you aren't paying attention, some of them will get by you.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Me at the Casbah a few weeks ago.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Me, standing in front of the bank that used to be the Fillmore East on 2nd Avenue in New York City, Lower East Side. I spent a lot of time there from 1968-71. Greatest concert venue in my experience.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nobody--just words...


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> My tele and the three essentials: capo, slide, tuning fork.
> 
> View attachment 391089


What slide is that?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> My tele and the three essentials: capo, slide, tuning fork.
> 
> View attachment 391089


Does your tuning fork have Bluetooth?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Peel Ferrari said:


> What slide is that?





fireslide home


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> fireslide home


The guitar in your avatar, looks a lot like the guitar on the website...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> The guitar in your avatar, looks a lot like the guitar on the website...


Not surprising since it is the guitar on the website…


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doug Gifford said:


> Not surprising since it is the guitar on the website…


And the story behind that?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> And the story behind that?


It's his website.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

bw66 said:


> It's his website.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes, it's my website. I've given up convincing anyone that it's a good idea, though. It _is_ a good and original idea but … 
"Don't worry about people stealing an idea. If it's original, you will have to ram it down their throats." _Howard Aiken_


----------

